# LSD Extraordinaire



## MiztressWinter

I've decided to share with all of you...my virginal awakening into the world of LSD. 

At the ripe age of 16, on a conquest to *see the world* (short bus ride to Denver) I sat in my seat...watching the scenery. I watched as the bus stopped to pick up it's next load of passengers....and watched with curious eyes as a gentlemen with long..thick blonde dreadlocks made his way down the isle toward the empty seat next to me. 

*Hello I'm (insert name here)* , he began as he sat down next to me. He smelled of patchouli oil and clove cigarettes. We proceeded to engage in conversation...which lead to the point of him telling me that he had just gotten off *Grateful Dead Tour* and needed a little cash so that he could catch a taxi cab to his final destination once he got off the bus. 

He reached into his pocket and pulled out a small piece of aluminum foil and opened it up. Inside was what appeared to be some thick, somewhat fuzzy looking paper. 

He tore off two pretty good size pieces and held them out towards me. *It's White blotter...LSD*, he proceeds to tell me while placing them in the palm of my hand. *Can you spare ten bucks?* I reach into my pocket and hand him the money.

Now ..keep in mind.... I had only smoked pot a couple of times in my life. I had never experimented with anything else at this point.

I put both chunks into my mouth..and immediately tasted an almost metallic taste. I sucked on them for a moment...and swallowed them. Sitting back in my seat...I waited...wondering anxiously what was going to happen next.

The next set of events are mostly scrambled in my head. At some point in time..i completely blacked out...and have no CLUE how much time passed...so forgive me. 

The first thing I remember is feeling a strange sensation in the back of my head. A tingling if you will...in the back of my brain. I remember the taste...that strong metallic taste I couldn't get rid of no matter what I tried. 

I looked up at him and studied his face in pure wonderment. I watched as the creases around his eyes began to sway...go out of focus...then refocus again with such sharp intensity that it almost seemed like his face were drawn out on a canvas in front of me. I remember fighting the urge to reach out and touch his face...to see if it were real or not.

The next thing I remember is him asking me if I was ok. I believe he asked me a few times although..I'm not sure. lol Then he asked me how much I had taken. It seemed like he was talking to me from some far off tunnel...his voice echoing in my head. I sat straight up and looked at him and said *What?*. He repeated the question. *How much did you take, chick?*. I looked up at him with the purest of innocent eyes and replied *Both?!*. The look of sheer panic and terror that crossed his face was inevitable. *BOTH! Have you ever tripped before?!*. *No...*, I sheepishly replied. What he said next...I will never forget. *That was TWO TEN STRIPS THAT I GAVE YOU. YOU JUST TOOK 20 HITS OF LSD!*.

What does this mean? 20 hits? Is that alot? My mind races and panics. I think about trying to throw it up..but the drugs are QUICK my friend. I'm already swimming and swirling into an abyss that proceeded to last for the next 3-4 days.

This poor, poor hippie kid. Lol. I can only IMAGINE in retrospect what was going through his mind. He had just sold a minor acid..and a lot of it. And I was SPUN. Believe me. lol He surely had to be sweating the possibility of a major freak out on my behalf...and jail time on his!

I ended up getting off the bus at the next stop. I believe I just wandered the town for a few days. Most of which i don't honestly remember. It's all bits and pieces...flashbacks of certain happenings ...that I'm not quite sure really happened..or were just a mere fragment of my imagination. 

I was most definitely WILDLY hallucinating. At one point I found myself sitting on a park bench somewhere...looking out at the sky...that was bright with colored hues of pink's and purple's and orange's. Swirling and melting above me. That was probably the closest thing to a religious experience that I've ever had.

On a funny note...I went to a public bathroom and made the mistake of looking into a mirror. My face was COVERED in what appeared to be huge, hideous acne. So I got into my bag and tried my best, with shaking hands and fully dilated pupils, to apply make up to cover this mess up! Surely I'm doing a great job and must look MUCH better. (When i came down...my face was orange with liquid makeup...and not a drop of acne to be found haha .....lol)

Before the boy and I parted ways...he sat me down and said a whole lot of something...which sounded to me like a whole lot of nothing. He placed into my palm a very tiny piece of foil...explained that there was one single hit of acid inside...and instructed me to try taking just that by itself in a few weeks.

And indeed I did. But that's another tale...

Winter


----------



## wartomods

all that i can say is that the lines between agressive panhandling/selling and the crime of intruduction to drugs and just being friendly and sociable are super blurry.lolz


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol Well put!


----------



## connerR

I lol'd at: YOU JUST TOOK 20 HITS OF LSD! I can only imagine what that must have felt like! 

Good story!


----------



## anywhere_but_here

that sounds like a really good time... somewhat.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

That's crazy, I took five hits and freaked the fuck out the first time I tried acid (and subsequently every time I've tried acid since), kudos for keeping it together


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol It wasn't easy. And at some point I blacked out. so idk....who knows what happened! hahahaha


----------



## menu

we should meet up in SF. I know a grip of the GDF kids and get blessed every day. I miss lsd and haight st


----------



## Jimmy James

MiztressWinter said:


> I've decided to share with all of you...my virginal awakening into the world of LSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now ..keep in mind.... I had only smoked pot a couple of times in my life. I had never experimented with anything else at this point.
> 
> I put both chunks into my mouth..and immediately tasted an almost metallic taste. I sucked on them for a moment...and swallowed them. Sitting back in my seat...I waited...wondering anxiously what was going to happen next.
> 
> The next set of events are mostly scrambled in my head. At some point in time..i completely blacked out...and have no CLUE how much time passed...so forgive me.
> 
> The first thing I remember is feeling a strange sensation in the back of my head. A tingling if you will...in the back of my brain. I remember the taste...that strong metallic taste I couldn't get rid of no matter what I tried.
> 
> I looked up at him and studied his face in pure wonderment. I watched as the creases around his eyes began to sway...go out of focus...then refocus again with such sharp intensity that it almost seemed like his face were drawn out on a canvas in front of me. I remember fighting the urge to reach out and touch his face...to see if it were real or not.
> 
> The next thing I remember is him asking me if I was ok. I believe he asked me a few times although..I'm not sure. lol Then he asked me how much I had taken. It seemed like he was talking to me from some far off tunnel...his voice echoing in my head. I sat straight up and looked at him and said *What?*. He repeated the question. *How much did you take, chick?*. I looked up at him with the purest of innocent eyes and replied *Both?!*. The look of sheer panic and terror that crossed his face was inevitable. *BOTH! Have you ever tripped before?!*. *No...*, I sheepishly replied. What he said next...I will never forget. *That was TWO TEN STRIPS THAT I GAVE YOU. YOU JUST TOOK 20 HITS OF LSD!*.
> 
> What does this mean? 20 hits? Is that alot? My mind races and panics. I think about trying to throw it up..but the drugs are QUICK my friend. I'm already swimming and swirling into an abyss that proceeded to last for the next 3-4 days.
> 
> This poor, poor hippie kid. Lol. I can only IMAGINE in retrospect what was going through his mind. He had just sold a minor acid..and a lot of it. And I was SPUN. Believe me. lol He surely had to be sweating the possibility of a major freak out on my behalf...and jail time on his!
> 
> I ended up getting off the bus at the next stop. I believe I just wandered the town for a few days. Most of which i don't honestly remember. It's all bits and pieces...flashbacks of certain happenings ...that I'm not quite sure really happened..or were just a mere fragment of my imagination.
> 
> I was most definitely WILDLY hallucinating. At one point I found myself sitting on a park bench somewhere...looking out at the sky...that was bright with colored hues of pink's and purple's and orange's. Swirling and melting above me. That was probably the closest thing to a religious experience that I've ever had.
> 
> Before the boy and I parted ways...he sat me down and said a whole lot of something...which sounded to me like a whole lot of nothing. He placed into my palm a very tiny piece of foil...explained that there was one single hit of acid inside...and instructed me to try taking just that by itself in a few weeks.
> 
> And indeed I did. But that's another tale...
> 
> Winter



LSD is a great teacher. Good stuff for artists and people meaning to gain understanding of life. I saw some of yer landscape photos on Flickr, (absolutely stunning), it shows in your work.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Why thank you! I surely appreciate that compliment!

Yes. Yes it IS a great teacher. LSD has taught me many things, introduced me to genre's of music that i wouldn't have otherwise appreciated, and created bonds that will remain forever.

It's also caused for some pretty good laughs.


----------



## Bob

i just took acid in vermont saturday with a bunch of hippies. it was fucking awesome. we partied all night, and then me and 4 hippie dudes sat around a camp fire smoking bong after bong of planewreck, and watched the sun come up over the lake and listened to the birds wake up and chirp and shit. it was fuckin awesome. i didn't sleep at all that night, and started drinkin again at 10:00am. i remember every time i closed my eyes, i just had fuckin images. and i saw purplish lines everywhere when i really focused on stuff. it was good, except my friend dan took a hit and got wasted, and ended up totally tweeking out, falling over, crying, screaming, acting like he was 9, and shit. it was sorta tweaking me out. but yeah, its fun shit, i deff wanna do it again. prob try 2 tabs instead of one.


----------



## Bob

for my first time ^


----------



## JohnFNB

i took two hits my first time. me and two other friends went to a park and just ran around playing and chasing each other until the cops showed up and i thought we were all going to jail....turns out they werent even really there but we left anyways and went to a friends house. i sat around all night asking everyone i saw what time it was and if they had any gum. i went through two huge packs of gum. finally my friends cut the lights out and i sat up drawing with crayons all my crazy hallucinations.


----------



## Jimmy James

MiztressWinter said:


> Why thank you! I surely appreciate that compliment!
> 
> Yes. Yes it IS a great teacher. LSD has taught me many things, introduced me to genre's of music that i wouldn't have otherwise appreciated, and created bonds that will remain forever.
> 
> It's also caused for some pretty good laughs.



It's a hoot...I always get a perma grin from the shit!


----------



## noquarter

story was well put. that must've been fucking crazy first experience. hahaha awesome


----------



## DirtyErik

thats a crazy story. I would have freaked the fuck out and tried to kill myself after 4 days


----------



## Tare

heh heh heh.....ahhhh....YES.


----------



## tallhorseman

Damn, I'll bet you were sick of being lit up by the time you started sobering. That's why if I ever end up a parent, I'll be the one who takes my kid on his/her maiden high. That was dan-ger-ous.

LSD makes me want to take things apart. I came to my senses one day with a lawn mower in about fifty pieces. It took me a long time to get it put back together!!! It WAS NOT funny at the time...is now though.


----------



## trotsky

god, the acid hangover must have been absolutely terrible. I felt like shit for a day and a half with just one tab.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol It WAS one hell of an acid hangover indeed. I honestly don't know how I didn't completely loose my shit. I did black out at some point so hell...there's no telling what happened. Lol That's why I would NEVER AGAIN do that large of a dose. I prefer to control the drugs these days, instead of the drugs controlling me lol Be careful out there kids, it's a crazy world


----------



## r3353

Well, im glad to hear your OK. Lots ov people never come down from such an intense experience. i think it was very irresponsible for that dude to pass off such a powerful entheogen to a person inexperienced. Especially in an uncontrollable environment like a bus. Lucky for you, you didnt get all stark raving mad with your subconscious spouting childhood images. My friend was eating dirt from a potted plant once. It basically turns up the volume ov all your senses while inhibiting your mind from filtering out all the influx ov perceptions. We NEED that filter in order to not be eaten my a lion, tiger, or bear. Oh My! But in a safe environment, it can be a wonderful tool for spiritual discovery. Whichever path you follow. Good luck in the future and be safe.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I lol'd at *eaten by a lion tiger or bear oh my!*

Yeah, well I sort of acted like I knew what I was doing too which was my fault. I don't know if I added all details in this story, but when he actually pulled the cid out I tried to act real cool like I knew exactly what he had and such, even though I was really clueless lol Young and Dumb.

But yeah, I haven't tripped in years. Not opposed to ever doing it again, just haven't. I know better than to do such large amounts now! I did sort of have a freak out moment at one part in a park grabbing this chick's arm and crying. But I don't remember alot about it lol Ahhh drugs lol


----------



## Diagaro

Sounds like my first time on saliva - She slapped the shit outta me for approaching her expecting something similar to a weed high!


----------



## Fungus

That is FUCKING INSANE! It was probably for the best you didnt know how intense it would be or you really would've gone schizo. Personally I don't understand how any PUNKS can trip, they ain't emotionally fit. Why did it taste metallic though? I've never heard of that.


----------



## keg

i miss dosing.but now if and when its around asshole "hippis"are selling for 12 a hit or 800 a vial. acouple years ago i tokk 2 sheets to jJapan and made a lot of people happy.It should be free or really cheap.but the way the world is now at least my mind is to fucked to trip.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Fungus said:


> That is FUCKING INSANE! It was probably for the best you didnt know how intense it would be or you really would've gone schizo. Personally I don't understand how any PUNKS can trip, they ain't emotionally fit. Why did it taste metallic though? I've never heard of that.


 
What? Lol I've plenty of *punk* friends that have enjoyed tripping. *they ain't emotionally fit* is about the most retarded statement I've ever heard. I'm no punk, but that's just retarded. 

Idk, It just had a metallic taste.


----------



## streetlight

MiztressWinter said:


> What? Lol I've plenty of *punk* friends that have enjoyed tripping. *they ain't emotionally fit* is about the most retarded statement I've ever heard. I'm no punk, but that's just retarded.
> 
> Idk, It just had a metallic taste.



Agreed, idiotic statement.

Although pure LSD is flavorless, in my experiences with blotter i have also had hits that tasted very metallic. Many people i've talked to who have also done LSD say the same thing. Impurities i guess, still some of the best hits ive ever done had the metallic taste.


----------



## streetlight

Oh and excellent story by the way haha. I always love a good trip on lsd.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

Good story.. I did alot of acid back in high school, still to this day i see random tracers.


----------



## co creator

i feel like its less of a taste and more of feeling comparable to holding a metal spoon on your tongue. NaMaSte


----------



## Hobacalypse

Thorizine...hehe


----------



## trash diver

LSD is some pretty wild stuff,lucky you did'nt get hurt.


----------



## Shulseee

I loved the story! Extremely well written, and really brought forth some memories of parks and LSD. If you ever get the chance, trip at OZ park in Chicago. There are tons of realistic Wizard of Oz statues all over the place out there, and you can really lose yourself in a good way.


----------



## Shulseee

Shulseee said:


> I loved the story! Extremely well written, and really brought forth some memories of parks and LSD. If you ever get the chance, trip at OZ park in Chicago. There are tons of realistic Wizard of Oz statues all over the place out there, and you can really lose yourself in a good way.


Scratch that. Just read up on Oz park, and since the last time I was there they've added a lot of security and police in the area. DO NOT trip there. Sorry all.


----------



## fleasandlice

Yum


----------



## oki

lol youre strong, for surviving that... never did so much at once, did once trip every day for a week. in paris and at a tenknival.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks

great fuckin story chick cant believe you took 20 i knew a dude that did 11 dips of pure botler and tripped for about a week the most ive ever done was 3 amber jellys and lets just say i was completly reborn and will never fuck with trippy drugs ever again haha


----------



## daveycrockett

so do you think you ever really came all the way back? nnnnnnnnnnhmmmmmm


----------



## crow jane

my dad gave me the best advice of my life when I was 16..

"if you ever try acid, tear it in half- then tear that half in half, and take that first."


----------



## ped

That's crazy and at such a nubile age too.

I had taken relatively normal doses of acid about 12 times through my teens. Always had fun. Then one night a guy made a communal tea out of about 15-20 freshly picked, non-dried indonesian psilocybes and about 3 fresh amanita muscaria. I had tried regular dried shrooms before but this was way different. These things were many times stronger. That was the first time I encountered the real crushing madness of hallucinogens. Up to that point it was just a nice trippy experience and not a wild unleashing of the unconscious, primal mind. That was many moons ago. I don't know how that compares to 20 hits of acid but it was definetly a unique experience.


----------

